# God Hates Elves?



## Kesh (Feb 3, 2008)

One of the new banner ads, God Hates Elves, is apparently a somewhat incoherent attempt to play off God Hates Fags, an anti-homosexual site run by Fred Phelps' Westboro Baptist Church.

It seems to be in poor taste to have a site like that, and EN World being associated with it through the ads is disturbing. Especially as the main page uses several quotes from the Bible, normally associated with condemning homosexuality, followed by this:


> _"I'll take the damaskan elf.  No, left one--the one with the blue eyes.  How much is she?  Are you kidding?!  I can buy ten kobolds for that.  Okay fine, but she better be proficient on how to lick a man’s middles."
> 
> (Overheard in the Matronis Slave Market)_




I can't totally condemn the site yet, though, because it really makes no sense. Looking through the other links on that page, they're totally unconnected to each other and make very little sense. If it's really supposed to be a parody, I don't see it. Rather, it just looks like someone trying to get attention for their own material by playing off an offensive website's catchphrase.

I don't know if anything really even needs to be done about it, but I thought it should be brought to other's attention.


----------



## DiasExMachina (Feb 4, 2008)

What I find interesting is that the Bible quotes on the page reference demons.  Not a single one refers to homosexuality.  It mocks the hate site in question and never even mentions the Westboro church, unlike you, who did post links to that despicable page.  God Hates Elves is viral advertising that also serves to mock the most hated family in America.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 4, 2008)

DiasExMachina said:
			
		

> ...unlike you...





Now let's not go making this personal.  I know I had not seen that site or reference before, and would not have understood the problem without explanation.l

Kesh, your point has been brought to our attention and noted.  Thank you.

I don't believe this is going to serve useful purpose beyond that, so I'm going to close it.  If someone has a further concern, please feel free to e-mail one of the mods.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 4, 2008)

Is it at the top or bottom of the page? If it's the bottom, I don't believe we have control of individual ads.

The mods will discuss this offline.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 4, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Is it at the top or bottom of the page?




Either that's a rhetorical question, or you're a real tease - asking someone a uestion in a locked thread!  

-Hyp.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah Pkitty - it's not like just anyone can answer you in these threads. 

 

For the record, it is at the top of the screen. I've seen it, got the reference and a good laugh out of it.


----------

